# Betta



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

:betta: Is there any fish who can live with a male Crown tail Betta? In a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

In one so small there isnt anything that will be happy.He will be fine on his own.Get a snail if you want but thats about all.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

ok, what kind of snail. I read somewhere that the betta will eat snails? Thank You!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive had mystery snail,pond snails and ramshorn snails with mine no problem.Some bettas will try to eat them,but usually just baby snails.Their mouths arent that big.


----------

